# [gelöst] MYSQL mit systemd?

## uhai

Ich würde gerne meinen amarok auf eine esxterne MYSQL-DB umklemmen. Die Anleitungen habe ich , scheitere aber an MYSQL...

```
 mysql

ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)

```

Den Socket habe ich nicht:

```
 find / -type s

/tmp/virt_1113

/tmp/orbit-uhai/linc-3db-0-c8b39e15449d

/tmp/orbit-uhai/linc-3bb-0-6e9d832fca426

/tmp/orbit-uhai/linc-3be-0-1e15a87397a2b

/tmp/pulse-fpR2SyxhjUop/dbus-socket

/tmp/pulse-fpR2SyxhjUop/native

/tmp/akonadi-uhai.bW6G6f/mysql.socket

/tmp/ksocket-uhai/kio_http_cache_cleaner

/tmp/ksocket-uhai/klauncherXMT726.slave-socket

/tmp/ksocket-uhai/kdeinit4__0

/tmp/ksocket-kdm/kdeinit4__0

/tmp/.ICE-unix/753

/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

/run/xdmctl/dmctl-:0/socket

/run/xdmctl/dmctl/socket

/run/cups/cups.sock

/run/dhcpcd.sock

/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

/run/user/1000/systemd/private

/run/udev/control

/run/systemd/journal/socket

/run/systemd/journal/stdout

/run/systemd/shutdownd

/run/systemd/private

```

Die Beteiligten:

```
eix systemd

[I] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration

     Available versions:  1 ~2 **9999

     Installed versions:  1(22:31:00 01.10.2013)

     Homepage:            https://bitbucket.org/mgorny/gentoo-systemd-integration

     Description:         systemd integration files for Gentoo

[I] sys-apps/systemd

     Available versions:  204-r1 (~)204-r2 (~)204-r3 (~)207-r2 (~)208-r1(0/1) (~)208-r2(0/1) **9999(0/1) {acl audit cryptsetup doc +filecaps +firmware-loader gcrypt gudev http introspection keymap +kmod lzma openrc pam policykit python qrcode selinux static-libs tcpd test vanilla xattr ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"}

     Installed versions:  208-r2(20:12:20 14.10.2013)(acl filecaps firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod pam policykit python tcpd -audit -cryptsetup -doc -gcrypt -http -lzma -qrcode -selinux -test -vanilla -xattr ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7")

     Homepage:            http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

     Description:         System and service manager for Linux

```

```
eix -I mysql

[I] dev-db/mysql

     Available versions:  [M]4.0.27-r1 [M]4.1.22-r1 [M]5.0.96 5.1.70 ~5.5.32 {berkdb big-tables cluster +community debug embedded extraengine jemalloc latin1 max-idx-128 minimal pbxt (+)perl profiling raid selinux ssl static systemtap tcmalloc test xtradb}

     Installed versions:  5.1.70(12:33:14 19.11.2013)(big-tables community embedded perl ssl -cluster -debug -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling -selinux -static -test -xtradb)

     Homepage:            http://www.mysql.com/

     Description:         A fast, multi-threaded, multi-user SQL database server.

[I] dev-db/mysql-init-scripts

     Available versions:  1.2 2.0_pre1-r2 2.0_pre1-r3 2.0_pre1-r6

     Installed versions:  2.0_pre1-r6(14:56:26 17.11.2013)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Gentoo MySQL init scripts.

```

Vermutlich ist da was schief gegangen bei der Umstellung auf systemd. Leider ist mysql-Doku noch auf openrc...

Seltsamerweise kann aber akonadi auf den SQL-Server zugreifen (scheitert dann aber an einem anderen Problem). 

systemctl enable mysql.system habe ich gemacht, aber bekomme nur

```
mysqld.service        loaded failed failed    MySQL database server
```

Wie kann ich mysql nun zum Laufen bringen, um die Datenbank für amarok anzulegen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Nov 23, 2013 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Schonmal ins MySQL Log geschaut?

----------

## uhai

Hätte ich wohl auch drauf kommen sollen   :Confused: 

Scheint, als ob die Tabellen nach einem crash zerschossen wären:

```
131119 14:31:15 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't find file: './mysql/host.frm' (errno: 13)

131119 14:31:15 [ERROR] Fatal error: Can't open and lock privilege tables: Can't find file: './mysql/host.frm' (errno: 13)

131119 14:31:15 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid ended

131119 14:31:16 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql

131119 14:31:16 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

^G/usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't find file: './mysql/plugin.frm' (errno: 13)

131119 14:31:16 [ERROR] Can't open the mysql.plugin table. Please run mysql_upgrade to create it.

131119 14:31:16  InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 16.0M

131119 14:31:16  InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool

InnoDB: Log scan progressed past the checkpoint lsn 0 37356

131119 14:31:16  InnoDB: Database was not shut down normally!

InnoDB: Starting crash recovery.

InnoDB: Reading tablespace information from the .ibd files...

InnoDB: Restoring possible half-written data pages from the doublewrite

InnoDB: buffer...

InnoDB: Doing recovery: scanned up to log sequence number 0 44233

131119 14:31:16  InnoDB: Starting an apply batch of log records to the database...

InnoDB: Progress in percents: 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 

InnoDB: Apply batch completed

131119 14:31:16  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 44233

131119 14:31:16 [Note] Recovering after a crash using mysqld-bin

131119 14:31:16 [Note] Starting crash recovery...

131119 14:31:16 [Note] Crash recovery finished.

131119 14:31:17 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't find file: './mysql/host.frm' (errno: 13)

131119 14:31:17 [ERROR] Fatal error: Can't open and lock privilege tables: Can't find file: './mysql/host.frm' (errno: 13)

131119 14:31:17 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid ended

```

Was tun?

uhai

----------

## py-ro

Hast du MySQL überhaupt schon intialisiert, wie vom ebuild gefordert?

----------

## uhai

hat er abgebrochen, Neuinstallation hat ebenfalls nicht geholfen...

Vielleicht muss ich noch Relikte löschen?

uhai

----------

## py-ro

Was hat er abgebrochen?

Gab es dabei evtl. eine Fehlermeldung?

----------

## uhai

Die Initialisierung nach dem emerge..

Den Befehl habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf, kann ich nicht wiederholen... Fehler vergessen...

uhai

Doch, war noch in der pipe:

```
 emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-5.1.70

Configuring pkg...

 * You have already a MySQL database in place.

 * (///var/lib/mysql/*)

 * Please rename or delete it if you wish to replace it.

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.1.70::gentoo failed (config phase):

 *   MySQL database already exists!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called pkg_config

 *   environment, line 4198:  Called mysql-v2_pkg_config

 *   environment, line 3797:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "MySQL database already exists!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/mysql-5.1.70::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/mysql-5.1.70::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.70/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.70/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.70/work/mysql-5.1.70'

```

```
 ls -ali /var/lib/mysql

insgesamt 20532

 258102 drwxr-x---  4 mysql mysql     4096 19. Nov 14:31 .

  40961 drwxr-xr-x 38 root  root      4096 19. Nov 14:40 ..

4720666 -rw-r--r--  1 root  root         0 19. Nov 12:33 .keep_dev-db_mysql-0

 135501 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql  5242880 19. Nov 14:31 ib_logfile0

 135503 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql  5242880 19. Nov 14:31 ib_logfile1

 135500 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql 10485760 19. Nov 14:31 ibdata1

4456713 drwx------  2 root  root      4096 19. Nov 12:15 mysql

 135505 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql      106 19. Nov 14:31 mysqld-bin.000001

 135507 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql      106 19. Nov 14:31 mysqld-bin.000002

 135508 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql      106 19. Nov 14:31 mysqld-bin.000003

 135509 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql      106 19. Nov 14:31 mysqld-bin.000004

 135511 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql      106 19. Nov 14:31 mysqld-bin.000005

 135512 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql      106 19. Nov 14:31 mysqld-bin.000006

 135513 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql      106 19. Nov 14:31 mysqld-bin.000007

 135514 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql      106 19. Nov 14:31 mysqld-bin.000008

 135499 -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql      160 19. Nov 14:31 mysqld-bin.index

4456714 drwx------  2 root  root      4096 19. Nov 12:15 test

```

Was muss ich denn da löschen/umbenennen?

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

Alles was in dem Ordner ist.

Oder verschiebe es, falls es dir noch wichtig ist.

----------

## uhai

Danke Finswimmer,

jetzt funktioniert die Konfiguration.

Allerdings bekomme ich immer einen Fehler beim MYSQL-Start:

```
 mysql

ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)

```

Der MYSQL-Start mit [code]systemctl enable mysqld.system funktioniert auch nicht:

[code]systemctl enable mysqld.system

Failed to issue method call: No such file or directory

[/code]

Hast du mysql mit systemd am Laufen? 

uhai

----------

## ulenrich

mysqld.system - service!

----------

## uhai

ok, bin wohl schon wieder zu müde...

```
 mysql

ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)

```

Danke ulenrich. Fehlt aber wohl noch immer etwas...

uhai

----------

## ulenrich

```
# cat /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/mysql.conf 

d /var/run/mysqld 0755 mysql mysql -

```

Ist Deine Anzeige von cat die gleiche?

(oder: cat /lib/tmpfiles.d/mysql.conf )

Wenn nicht, erstelle diese Datei unter tmpfiles.d!

(das resultierende mysql aus dem ebuild "mariadb", das ich benutze, ist vielleicht gepflegter)

----------

## uhai

Sieht gleich aus:

```
tux uhai #  cat /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/mysql.conf 

d /var/run/mysqld 0755 mysql mysql -

```

uhai

----------

## ulenrich

Ich habe systemd-208. Aber auch, wenn du systemd-204 hast, sollte dort auch bei dir ...tmpfiles...service im sysinit vorkommen, wie hier:

```
# ls -ll /usr/lib/systemd/system/sysinit.target.wants/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 14. Nov 22:50 cryptsetup.target -> ../cryptsetup.target

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 14. Nov 22:50 dev-hugepages.mount -> ../dev-hugepages.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 14. Nov 22:50 dev-mqueue.mount -> ../dev-mqueue.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 14. Nov 22:50 kmod-static-nodes.service -> ../kmod-static-nodes.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 14. Nov 22:50 proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount -> ../proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 14. Nov 22:50 sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount -> ../sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 14. Nov 22:50 sys-kernel-config.mount -> ../sys-kernel-config.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 14. Nov 22:50 sys-kernel-debug.mount -> ../sys-kernel-debug.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 14. Nov 22:50 systemd-ask-password-console.path -> ../systemd-ask-password-console.path

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 14. Nov 22:50 systemd-binfmt.service -> ../systemd-binfmt.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 14. Nov 22:50 systemd-journal-flush.service -> ../systemd-journal-flush.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 14. Nov 22:50 systemd-journald.service -> ../systemd-journald.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 14. Nov 22:50 systemd-modules-load.service -> ../systemd-modules-load.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 14. Nov 22:50 systemd-random-seed.service -> ../systemd-random-seed.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 14. Nov 22:50 systemd-sysctl.service -> ../systemd-sysctl.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 14. Nov 22:50 systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service -> ../systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 14. Nov 22:50 systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service -> ../systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 14. Nov 22:50 systemd-udev-trigger.service -> ../systemd-udev-trigger.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 14. Nov 22:50 systemd-udevd.service -> ../systemd-udevd.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 14. Nov 22:50 systemd-update-utmp.service -> ../systemd-update-utmp.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 14. Nov 22:50 systemd-vconsole-setup.service -> ../systemd-vconsole-setup.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 22. Sep 13:44 var-lock.mount -> ../var-lock.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 22. Sep 13:44 var-run.mount -> ../var-run.mount
```

Das Verzeichnis:

/var/run/mysql ---soll-zeigen-auf---> /run/mysql

wird aber bei Dir anscheinend nicht hergestellt im sysinit bootlevel.

[edit] Mein Debian~sid systemd-204 zeigt zb dies:

```
ls -ll /media/debian/lib/systemd/system/sysinit.target.wants/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 23. Sep 13:44 cryptsetup.target -> ../cryptsetup.target

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 23. Sep 13:44 debian-fixup.service -> ../debian-fixup.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 23. Sep 13:44 dev-hugepages.mount -> ../dev-hugepages.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 23. Sep 13:44 dev-mqueue.mount -> ../dev-mqueue.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 23. Sep 13:44 proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount -> ../proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 23. Sep 13:44 sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount -> ../sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 23. Sep 13:44 sys-kernel-config.mount -> ../sys-kernel-config.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 23. Sep 13:44 sys-kernel-debug.mount -> ../sys-kernel-debug.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 23. Sep 13:44 systemd-ask-password-console.path -> ../systemd-ask-password-console.path

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 23. Sep 13:44 systemd-binfmt.service -> ../systemd-binfmt.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 23. Sep 13:44 systemd-journal-flush.service -> ../systemd-journal-flush.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 23. Sep 13:44 systemd-journald.service -> ../systemd-journald.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 23. Sep 13:44 systemd-modules-load.service -> ../systemd-modules-load.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 35 23. Sep 13:44 systemd-random-seed-load.service -> ../systemd-random-seed-load.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 23. Sep 13:44 systemd-sysctl.service -> ../systemd-sysctl.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 23. Sep 13:44 systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service -> ../systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 23. Sep 13:44 systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service -> ../systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 23. Sep 13:44 systemd-udev-trigger.service -> ../systemd-udev-trigger.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 23. Sep 13:44 systemd-udevd.service -> ../systemd-udevd.service
```

[edit 2] tmpfs und devtmpfs müssen in der Kernel .config activ sein um dies  zu zeigen:

```
# mount|grep tmpfs

devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=1891940k,nr_inodes=472985,mode=755)

tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,mode=755)

tmpfs on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,mode=755)

tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw)
```

Nur /tmp muss nicht sein.

----------

## uhai

Die tmpfiles sind da:

```
tux Downloads # ls -ll /usr/lib/systemd/system/sysinit.target.wants/

insgesamt 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 14. Okt 20:12 dev-hugepages.mount -> ../dev-hugepages.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 14. Okt 20:12 dev-mqueue.mount -> ../dev-mqueue.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 14. Okt 20:12 kmod-static-nodes.service -> ../kmod-static-nodes.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 14. Okt 20:12 proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount -> ../proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 14. Okt 20:12 sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount -> ../sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 14. Okt 20:12 sys-kernel-config.mount -> ../sys-kernel-config.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 14. Okt 20:12 sys-kernel-debug.mount -> ../sys-kernel-debug.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 14. Okt 20:12 systemd-ask-password-console.path -> ../systemd-ask-password-console.path

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 14. Okt 20:12 systemd-binfmt.service -> ../systemd-binfmt.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 14. Okt 20:12 systemd-journal-flush.service -> ../systemd-journal-flush.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 27 14. Okt 20:12 systemd-journald.service -> ../systemd-journald.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 14. Okt 20:12 systemd-modules-load.service -> ../systemd-modules-load.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 14. Okt 20:12 systemd-random-seed.service -> ../systemd-random-seed.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 14. Okt 20:12 systemd-sysctl.service -> ../systemd-sysctl.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 14. Okt 20:12 systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service -> ../systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 14. Okt 20:12 systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service -> ../systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 14. Okt 20:12 systemd-udev-trigger.service -> ../systemd-udev-trigger.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 14. Okt 20:12 systemd-udevd.service -> ../systemd-udevd.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 14. Okt 20:12 systemd-update-utmp.service -> ../systemd-update-utmp.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 14. Okt 20:12 systemd-vconsole-setup.service -> ../systemd-vconsole-setup.service

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17  1. Okt 22:31 var-lock.mount -> ../var-lock.mount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16  1. Okt 22:31 var-run.mount -> ../var-run.mount

```

systemd ist hier übrigens 208-r2....

/var/run/mysql habe ich nicht, nur /var/run/mysqld - und das ist leer....

Komisch scheinen mir hier die owner & groups:

```
ls -ali /var/run/

insgesamt 1036

 1128 drwxr-xr-x 26 root   root       640 20. Nov 17:52 .

    2 drwxr-xr-x 21 root   root      4096 13. Okt 12:52 ..

10644 drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        80 20. Nov 17:49 ConsoleKit

 7418 drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        40 20. Nov 17:46 NetworkManager

 1964 drwx--x---  2 root   apache      40 20. Nov 17:45 apache2

 1965 drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        40 20. Nov 17:45 apache_ssl_mutex

 1966 drwx--x---  2 clamav clamav      40 20. Nov 17:45 clamav

 8472 -rw-r--r--  1 root   root         4 20. Nov 17:46 cron.pid

 5667 drwxr-xr-x  3 root   lp          80 20. Nov 17:46 cups

 5671 drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        60 20. Nov 17:45 dbus

 6362 drwxr-xr-x  3 root   root        60 20. Nov 17:46 dhcpcd                                                       

 8521 -rw-r--r--  1 root   root   1038188 22. Nov 17:46 dhcpcd.pid                                                   

 8525 srw-rw----  1 root   root         0 20. Nov 17:46 dhcpcd.sock                                                  

 7399 -rw-r--r--  1 root   root         4 20. Nov 17:46 kdm.pid                                                      

 1238 drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root        80 22. Nov 03:10 lock                                                         

 1347 drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        40 20. Nov 17:45 log                                                          

 1968 drwx------  2 root   root        40 20. Nov 17:45 lvm                                                          

16823 drwxr-xr-x  3 root   root        60 20. Nov 17:52 media                                                        

 5009 drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        80 20. Nov 17:52 mount                                                        

 1969 drwxr-xr-x  2 mysql  mysql       40 21. Nov 20:43 mysqld                                                       

 6357 drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root        80 20. Nov 17:46 resolvconf                                                   

 1970 drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        40 20. Nov 17:45 samba                                                        

 1967 drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        40 20. Nov 17:45 saslauthd                                                    

 9066 -rw-r--r--  1 root   root         4 20. Nov 17:46 spamd.pid

 1144 drwxr-xr-x 13 root   root       320 21. Nov 21:50 systemd

 5172 drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        60 20. Nov 17:45 tmpfiles.d

 1376 drwxr-xr-x  7 root   root       180 20. Nov 17:52 udev

11594 drwx------  2 root   root        60 20. Nov 17:52 udisks2

 1971 drwxr-xr-x  3 root   root        60 20. Nov 17:49 user

 1972 -rw-rw-r--  1 root   utmp      1920 20. Nov 17:50 utmp

 7405 drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root        60 20. Nov 17:49 xauth

 7401 drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root        80 20. Nov 17:46 xdmct
```

clamav.service läuft nämlich auch nicht hier.

Mit den tmpfs bin ich auch bei dir:

```
tux Downloads # mount|grep tmpfs 

devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=8182824k,nr_inodes=2045706,mode=755)

tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,mode=755)

tmpfs on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,mode=755)

tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw)

```

Die MYSQL-Logs sind (für heute) allerdings leer, obwohl mysql auch heute noch mit der gleichen Fehlermeldung den Start verweigert...?!

Danke für deine Hilfe, mit mysql kenne ich mich noch gar nicht aus. Da ich aber in amarok und digikam jeweils über 54.000 Einträge verwalte, wäre mysql (hoffentlich) schneller als die integrierte SQLite...

uhai

----------

## ulenrich

Der mysql daemon muss natürlich als user "mysql" laufen, sonst kann er nicht schreiben in /var/run/mysqld (siehe Berechtigungen)

Hast Du ihn initialisier? Muss man doch? Ich lass mysql-von-mariadb embedded als meinen user laufen. Da gibt es keine Schwierigkeiten.

[edit]Bei mir geht alles (Ich habe glaube ich, nie etwas initialisiert)

```
Nov 22 20:00:46 maci systemd[1]: Starting MySQL database server...

Nov 22 20:00:46 maci mysqld_safe[2878]: 131122 20:00:46 mysqld_safe Logging to '/var/log/mysql/mysqld.err'.

Nov 22 20:00:46 maci mysqld_safe[2878]: 131122 20:00:46 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/lib/mysql

Nov 22 20:00:50 maci systemd[1]: Started MySQL database server.

Nov 22 20:02:01 maci systemd[1]: Stopping MySQL database server...

Nov 22 20:02:02 maci mysqld_safe[2878]: 131122 20:02:02 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid ended

Nov 22 20:02:02 maci systemd[1]: Stopped MySQL database server.

Nov 22 20:02:14 maci systemd[1]: Stopped MySQL database server.

 maci etc # systemctl enable mysqld

ln -s '/usr/lib64/systemd/system/mysqld.service' '/etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/mysqld.service'

 maci etc # systemctl disable mysqld

rm '/etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/mysqld.service'
```

Zur Not: probiers mit mariadb!

----------

## uhai

initialisiert habe ich jetzt, nachdem ich /var/lib/mysql wie von Finswimmer vorgeschlagen komplett gelöscht habe. Das lief auch ohne Fehlermeldung...

Nach einem restart mit systemctl enable mysql habe ich im mysqld.err das hier stehen:

```
131121 20:43:13 [Note] //usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.1.70'  socket: '//var/run/mysqld/mysqld20275.sock'  port: 0  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.1.70

131121 20:43:15 [Note] //usr/sbin/mysqld: Normal shutdown

131121 20:43:15 [Note] //usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete

```

Kann es sein, das der socket eine andere Version ist?

```

[code][/code]tux uhai # ps aux | grep mysql

uhai      2742  0.0  0.2 2260924 41436 ?       Sl   Nov20   1:01 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/home/uhai/.local/hare/akonadi/mysql.conf --datadir=/home/uhai/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/ --socket=/tmp/akonadi-uhai.Ar981z/mysql.scket

root     24326  0.0  0.0  13108   964 pts/1    S+   20:24   0:00 grep --colour=auto mysql

```

Also läuft mysqld doch für akonadi....?

Das sind die defaults hier:

```
tux uhai # /usr/sbin/mysqld --print-defaults

/usr/sbin/mysqld would have been started with the following arguments:

--character-set-server=utf8 --user=mysql --port=3306 --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --log-error=/var/log/mysql/mysqld.err --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --skip-external-locking --key_buffer=16M --max_allowed_packet=1M --table_open_cache=64 --sort_buffer_size=512K --net_buffer_length=8K --read_buffer_size=256K --read_rnd_buffer_size=512K --myisam_sort_buffer_size=8M --language=/usr/share/mysql/english --bind-address=127.0.0.1 --log-bin --server-id=1 --tmpdir=/tmp/ --innodb_buffer_pool_size=16M --innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=2M --innodb_data_file_path=ibdata1:10M:autoextend:max:128M --innodb_log_file_size=5M --innodb_log_buffer_size=8M --innodb_log_files_in_group=2 --innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=1 --innodb_lock_wait_timeout=50 --innodb_file_per_table 

```

Der sucht einen anderen socket, oder?: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock statt /var/run/mysqld/mysqld20275.sock

Kann das der Grund sein?

uhai

----------

## ulenrich

 *uhai wrote:*   

> initialisiert habe ich jetzt, nachdem ich /var/lib/mysql wie von Finswimmer vorgeschlagen komplett gelöscht habe. 

 

Grund für was für ein Problem: Jetzt läuft mysqld doch, Finswimmer hatte also Recht...

Wie du das jetzt mit Akonadi user seitige gebacken bekommst, ist doch ein neues Problem und hat nichts mit dem Thread title mehr zu tun.

----------

## uhai

Akonadi läuft, mein Problem ist, dass ich mich nicht einloggen kann, um neue Datenbanken für amarok und digikam anzulegen. Und der Fehler ist immer noch der socket.

Eventuell habe ich ja in 2 Slots installiert,...die unterschiedliche Sockets ansprechen??

Sehe ich das richtig, mariadb ist der opensource-Zweig von mysql? das kann ich einfach austauschen?

```

tux Downloads # ls /etc/env.d/

00basic                    20ant             44qca2                60python-docs-2.7    98ca-certificates    cblas

00glibc                    20java-config     44qt4                 60python-docs-3.2    98texlive            gcc

02locale                   20php5.5          44qt4-emul            70less               99R                  lapack

03opencl                   22javacc          44qt4-graphicssystem  77kde                99cuda               python

03opengl                   30gnupg           50gconf               80mercurial          99gentoolkit-env

04gcc-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu  30xdg-data-local  50guile               80subversion-extras  99hylafaxplus-5.5.1

05binutils                 35hsqldb          50ncurses             90games              99skype

09sandbox                  37fontconfig      50slib                90nss                binutils

10rubygems                 43kdepaths        60ladspa              90xdg-data-base      blas

```

Müsste mysql hier nicht auch vertreten sein? Zumindest habe ich eine thread ergoogelt, der das behauptet...

uhai

----------

## ulenrich

a) Soweit ich sehe, ist dieses Dein erstes Teilproblem, nachdem du diesen Thread genannt hast, gelöst:

```
mysqld.service        loaded failed failed    MySQL database server
```

b) mariadb - mysql  __Verhältnis_ist_gleich__ libreoffice - openoffice

Aber die Lizenz ist gleich, wenn du dir anschaust: equery m mysql

c) Da du nicht embedded user mysql laufen lassen willst, musst Du jetzt den deinen auf System Ebene laufenden mysql Daimon so konfigurieren, dass deine User Konten zugreifen können dürfen! Da gibt es verschiedene Level:

- Mysql Benutzer darf neue Datenbanken anlegen

- Benutzer darf Datenbank Einträge hinzufügen ....

Soweit ich mich erinnere musst Du Benutzer und deren Passwörter für mysql definieren.

Einfach mal schauen, welche Hilfe es in den Manuals gibt:

man mysql

man mysqld

Einstellmöglichkeiten siehst du mit portage-utils:  

```
qlist mysql|grep etc
```

Oder das Wiki: http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/Shared_Database/de

----------

## uhai

Die Konfiguration nach dem emerge habe ich gemacht und ein Passwort für root vergeben. Dann sollte root in der Konsole mysql aufrufen können. auch die Passwort-Eingabe funktioniert. Nur den Connect zum socket habe ich (als root) nicht....

systemctl zeigt imemr noch:

```
mysqld.service                                loaded failed failed    MySQL database server

```

Mir scheint das kein Rechte-Problem des users zu sein, sondern ein Konfigurationsproblem von mysql. Akonadi verwendet auch einen anderen socket. In der my.cnf ist allerdings exakt der socket definert, den mysql nicht findet und der auch nicht existiert...

Wie  kann ich den socket wiederherstellen?

uhai

----------

## ulenrich

 *uhai wrote:*   

> zeigt imemr noch:
> 
> ```
> mysqld.service                                loaded failed failed    MySQL database server
> 
> ...

 

Uuups, ich dachte das wäre geklärt.  

Sorry, weiss keinen anderen Rat: mariadb versuchen?

----------

## uhai

Never touch a running system: Nachdem Akonadi jetzt mal läuft - kann ich mysql und mariadb parallel behalten? Wohl eher nicht, oder?

Läuft Akonadi auch mit mariadb? digikam und amrok wären mir auch wichtig...

Wäre das der richtige Weg zu maria:

- keyworded dev-db/mariadb & virtual/mysql-5.5

- remove mysql

- emerge mariadb

- revdep-rebuild

- mysql_upgrade

- etc-update

Oder habe ich da etwas vergessen?

uhai

----------

## uhai

mit mariadb sieht das auch nicht besser aus:

```
systemctl enable mysqld.service

tux Downloads # mysql

ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)

```

In der my.cnf ist eine bind address =127.0.0.1 bzw. localhost angegeben. Und ein port... Könnte ich ein Problem mit der firewall auf meinem Router haben? Der Mysql-Server soll auf dem Rechner laufen, an dessen Tastatur ich mich hier abmühe.... brauche ich eigentlich den Router nicht, oder?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> mit mariadb sieht das auch nicht besser aus:
> 
> ```
> systemctl enable mysqld.service
> 
> ...

 

uhai, beachte das du mit "systemctl enable mysqld.service" den Dienst nicht wirklich startest (das würde erst mit dem nächsten reboot geschehen)

Versuch mal 

```
systemctl start mysqld

systemctl status mysqld
```

----------

## uhai

Hipp Hipp hurra!!

Das war mein Fehler, vemrutlich seit drei Tagen...

Da wäre ich sicher nicht drauf gekommen....

Und da mein digikam eine größere Aktion am Laufen hat, hätte ich auch nicht so schnell rebootet.

Danke Dir Josef.95 es läuft. Vermutlich hätte ich den Wechsel auf mariadb gar nicht gebraucht....

Macht nix, jetzt erstelle ich erst mal Datenbanken  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

## ulenrich

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Vermutlich hätte ich den Wechsel auf mariadb gar nicht gebraucht....

 

Bezweifle ich: Hattest Du mit mysql nicht sicherlich mehrmals gebootet, nachdem du

systemctl enable mysqld gemacht hattest, so dass mysql aktiv in der Startsequenz gemeldet war?

----------

